# The Cubicle vs Speedcubeshop Debate



## Sub1Hour (May 11, 2020)

Which store is better, The Cubicle, or SpeedCubeShop? Which premium service is better? Who has the most innovation? These questions and more answered by the community here at Speedsolving.com! We have heard many opinions about various cube manufacturers, but how do the 2 biggest retailers of cubes in the US stack up? (There are more cube stores out there but this thread is specifically focused on The Cubicle and SCS)


----------



## sumtingwong (May 11, 2020)

Overall thecubicle is more innovative than scs IMO. Thecubicle offers everything scs has other than pvc coating. cubicle has internal coatings a huge variety of lubes, while the only thing I can think of from scs is just lubes and pvc coating.

As far as premium services, cubicle offers more variety and from what I heard is overall better than scs.

As for how much each is involved with the cubing community I'm going to give a slight edge to thecuiblce since they host unofficial events and championships as well as online comps now. SCS did hold unofficial comps at their office.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 12, 2020)

The cubicle has always appealed more to me than SCS. I feel their product descriptions are more clear and the graphic user interface of the site is less obnoxious than SCS when browsing. I don't like how when scrolling down on SCS you have to wait for the next line of products to appear with the "fade in left to right" animation style.

The cubicle also has a much much better selection of non-WCA puzzles which appeals to me alot. I've benefited form their rewards program and they always have the accessories i need. I'm 100% satisfied with my Angstrom and Cubicle pro shop puzzles and have not had a reason to try out SCS given im 100% satisfied with all my cubicle orders.


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (May 12, 2020)

the cubicle has a doesn't make u pay 4 shipping. thats all


----------



## Hazel (May 12, 2020)

I used to prefer The Cubicle, but I switched to SCS once I became fed up with non-premium Cubicle orders taking upwards of a week to ship. But I switched back to TC once their processing time quickened, because TC is close to where I live so shipping is faster.
I also prefer the premium cubes of TC. They're both really good, though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 12, 2020)

curiousity2575 said:


> the cubicle has a doesn't make u pay 4 shipping. thats all


They do make you pay if your order is under $39.


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (May 12, 2020)

wut


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 12, 2020)

I mean pretty much they are the same store aside from lubes, premium products etc. 
I like SCS because they overall have better customer support and shipping.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 12, 2020)

I find the cubicle to be the store that fits the needs and wants of the community better. I also think that the cubicle is on another level of innovation over SCS. The only original thing that SCS came up with was the PVC coating and I'm not sure how necessary that is. I have not tried it myself but I don't have any issues with the current plastic on any of my cubes having bad grip *so far* *cough cough* gan frosted plastic *cough cough*. I would also like to mention the release dates of their cosmic lube and vortex lube being just behind the release dates of silk and lubicle black respectively. Make of that what you will but I think you can tell what I'm trying to say here. I can guarantee you right now that hardware would not be even close to where it is today if The Cubicle never introduced magnets. Couple that with new innovations like the new MAX line of lubes and its clear to me what store to purchase cubes from. I would also like to mention how I also like the wide variety of non-WCA puzzles on the cubicle as well as their custom service that allows you to make the perfect cube for you.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 12, 2020)

Between thecubicle and scs, I prefer thecubicle. Their prices are very close to each other and I never use the premium services so... I just kinda picked to shop at the cubicle. I think TC has more and better sales imo than scs. So I guess that is what draws me to them. Personal favorite in the US is cubedepot though.
Edit: Geez Owen, I posted this 10 seconds ago. You must have great reflexes cause that was a crazy fast reaction.


----------



## carcass (May 12, 2020)

There is a gen 4 stackmat timer that you can get at thecubicle for fourteen dollars, but at scs for twenty bucks.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 12, 2020)

carcass said:


> There is a gen 4 stackmat timer that you can get at thecubicle for fourteen dollars, but at scs for twenty bucks.


No one sells a gen 4 timer for 14 or 20 dollars. Where is your evidence for this?

This says 32 dollars.








StackMat Pro Timer Gen4


The StackMat Pro Timer Gen4 features a curved design with touch tensors that tilt towards the middle of the timer. It uses AAA batteries (included with the timer, please remove the plastic strip in the battery compartment to begin using the timer). Compatible with both G4 and G3 mats. Comes...




www.thecubicle.com





This also says 32 dollars.








SpeedCubeShop


Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 12, 2020)

The cubicle has a timer AND mat for 23$








SpeedStacks Timer Bundle GX Edge


The SpeedStacks Timer Bundle Edge GX is a new miniature timer and mat bundle from SpeedStacks that is specifically designed for speedcubers. With a small form factor, the GX Edge timer and mat can be set up just about anywhere. The GX Edge timer does not use a reset button -- just place your...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 12, 2020)

Well it’s not a Gen 4, it‘s a mini one.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well it’s not a Gen 4, it‘s a mini one.


I never said it was Gen 4


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I never said it was Gen 4


Oof, misunderstanding.


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 12, 2020)

For me, the main differences between SCS and TC are:
TC has more products on sale, more often.
For TC you have to pay $39 for free shipping and SCS you have to pay $49.
TC has a more rewarding loyalty program.

That being said, I have nothing against SCS (Especially their customer service) and I’ll order from them if something is out of stock at TC.


Sub1Hour said:


> I can guarantee you right now that hardware would not be even close to where it is today if The Cubicle never introduced magnets. Couple that with new innovations like the new MAX line of lubes and its clear to me what store to purchase cubes from.


I wouldn’t really say that the MAX lubes are “new innovations” because all TC did was make lubes with a slightly different use/feel. Not to say that it is not a good contribution to lubricants though.


----------



## Vecolity (May 12, 2020)

imo tc is better, but i think scs would be as good
also cps > cosmic


----------



## GenTheThief (May 12, 2020)

Phil uses ZZ and that's cool. I've bought most of my cubes from the cubicle because they were the first shop I found like 5 years ago.
Chris Tran also uses ZZ which is also cool. He made so pretty cool lubes and some pretty cool cube innovations.
I haven't bought anything from scs but I don't have anything against them.

And I honestly prefer CubeDepotusa because they're cheaper than both stores, assuming they have the product (but their stock isn't great).


----------



## EvanTheCuber (May 12, 2020)

Is Cosmic and Supernova better than the Cubicle customs? I want to get the cubicle customs.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (May 12, 2020)

And which Cubicle Custom brand is the fastest and just the best?


----------



## brododragon (May 12, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> And which Cubicle Custom brand is the fastest and just the best?


MAX for fastest maybe? It's got Fleet, after all.

Cubicle ships quicker (to me) and some other things I don't feel like explaining.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 12, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> And which Cubicle Custom brand is the fastest and just the best?


My favorite is mystic because it gives the cube a very smooth and fast feel. Angstrom makes your cube more controllable with a very nice feel, Celeritas does more of the same as Angstrom but a little faster with a gliding feel. I have not tried the MAX lubes yet but from what I have heard from friends that have the MAX lubes they said its a faster setup with a touch of stability. The Pro Shop setup provides cubes that don't feel too different from their stock counterparts but perform just as well as the rest of the premium cubes


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 12, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I find the cubicle to be the store that fits the needs and wants of the community better. I also think that the cubicle is on another level of innovation over SCS. The only original thing that SCS came up with was the PVC coating and I'm not sure how necessary that is. I have not tried it myself but I don't have any issues with the current plastic on any of my cubes having bad grip *so far* *cough cough* gan frosted plastic *cough cough*. I would also like to mention the release dates of their cosmic lube and vortex lube being just behind the release dates of silk and lubicle black respectively. Make of that what you will but I think you can tell what I'm trying to say here. I can guarantee you right now that hardware would not be even close to where it is today if The Cubicle never introduced magnets. Couple that with new innovations like the new MAX line of lubes and its clear to me what store to purchase cubes from. I would also like to mention how I also like the wide variety of non-WCA puzzles on the cubicle as well as their custom service that allows you to make the perfect cube for you.


I believe SCS was made before TC so technically the entire store copies them lol.

But all jokes aside what kind of innovation can a cube store even make other than lubes and premium cubes lol?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 12, 2020)

I dunno, I used to use solely SCS but I had a pretty bad customer service experience (ongoing, hit me up SCS) and I'm considering switching to cubicle... 

I have heard however that the cubicle has worse shipping, order confirmation time, and customer service. (by worse I mean worse than SCS but not bad by any means)


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 12, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I believe SCS was made before TC so technically the entire store copies them lol.
> 
> But all jokes aside what kind of innovation can a cube store even make other than lubes and premium cubes lol?


The only reason why your cubes have magnets is TC. Chris Tran has made some amazing products like magnetic cubes, lubes, coatings, and he even came up with the idea for the 96 magnet system (watch this video 



). I am very sad that he left TC but it's still hard to argue that he did not bring modern hardware to life with magnets.


----------



## brododragon (May 13, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I believe SCS was made before TC so technically the entire store copies them lol.
> 
> But all jokes aside what kind of innovation can a cube store even make other than lubes and premium cubes lol?


PVC Coating, for one.


NevEr_QeyX said:


> I dunno, I used to use solely SCS but I had a pretty bad customer service experience (ongoing, hit me up SCS) and I'm considering switching to cubicle...
> 
> I have heard however that the cubicle has worse shipping, order confirmation time, and customer service. (by worse I mean worse than SCS but not bad by any means)


Shipping depends on where you live.


----------



## SancestxCubing (May 13, 2020)

This is my opinion of should you choose Cubicle custom or Cosmic/Supernova cubes:
If you are a beginner cuber that does not know your lubricant preference on your cube, then choose supernova for a cheaper choice or cosmic for a longer and better service. Cubicle customs is when professional cubers do know their lube preference and the cubicle will help you make the best result with it. BTW, I would choose cosmic, the cube does take a long time to break in. But after broke in, it is hella good.


----------



## UJlikescubes (May 13, 2020)

i honestly think theyre pretty much the same thing.


----------



## xyzzy (May 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> and he even came up with the idea for the 96 magnet system (watch this video)


Your claim isn't justified by the video.

Using centre caps with interchangeable magnet strengths is indeed his idea, but using 96 magnets instead of only 48 (i.e. centre cap magnets in conjunction with the usual corner-edge magnets) might not have been. Maybe he thought about it at some point (not unlikely, given that it's Chris Tran we're talking about), but I don't recall him ever mentioning it publicly.


----------



## brododragon (May 13, 2020)

UJlikescubes said:


> i honestly think theyre pretty much the same thing.


Aside from custom stuff (the different setups won't really change much for most cubers).


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Your claim isn't justified by the video.
> 
> Using centre caps with interchangeable magnet strengths is indeed his idea, but using 96 magnets instead of only 48 (i.e. centre cap magnets in conjunction with the usual corner-edge magnets) might not have been. Maybe he thought about it at some point (not unlikely, given that it's Chris Tran we're talking about), but I don't recall him ever mentioning it publicly.


I agree. Honestly, even I thought about it at some point, it's not that original.


----------



## mukerflap (May 13, 2020)

It's the same store pretty much but they are advertised different


----------



## cuber314159 (May 13, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> It's the same store pretty much but they are advertised different


And run by different people on opposite sides of a continent


----------



## brr_ya (May 18, 2020)

By the way, what do you guys think of Picubeshop? It seems that it's pretty popular around Asia


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (May 18, 2020)

brr_ya said:


> By the way, what do you guys think of Picubeshop? It seems that it's pretty popular around Asia


yea I hear on discord about them that theyre good- the prices on their site are usually below us retailers but I didn't know whether they would ship in quarantine just now so I didn't order

hear good things about them tho


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> yea I hear on discord about them that theyre good- the prices on their site are usually below us retailers but I didn't know whether they would ship in quarantine just now so I didn't order
> 
> hear good things about them tho


The only reason I would order from them is to get a sweet magnetic clock since TC and SCS don't sell them. (TC Did but they are out of stock since Chris left)


----------



## qwr (Sep 8, 2020)

I found out that SCS's custom sticker selection is much easier to look at colors and has far more options for 3x3 if you're looking for stickers for an older cube.



Sub1Hour said:


> The only reason I would order from them is to get a sweet magnetic clock since TC and SCS don't sell them. (TC Did but they are out of stock since Chris left)


That clock apparently had QC issues with some people getting good ones and some crappy. But they were all based on a LingAo and are now obsolete with the new Qiyi clock.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 8, 2020)

If SCS was closer to me, I would have no preference when ordering regular retail cubes (I do prefer The Cubicle's premium options, though).


----------



## qwr (Sep 8, 2020)

Aerma said:


> If SCS was closer to me, I would have no preference when ordering regular retail cubes (I do prefer The Cubicle's premium options, though).



Yeah, being in the northeast, Cubicle shipping is very quick to me. However they send through USPS Priority which should take 2-5 days anywhere in the country. 

I and a lot of cubers I know swear by DNM, although the lubes both stores offer are probably comparable. Angstrom puzzles do have a very unique feel though. Hard to describe, but quiet and smooth without gumminess, like that of a good quality grease on metal parts (weird analogy I know).


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 8, 2020)

The Cubicle‘s reward system makes more sense to me. You basically get 5% back in rewards. I think Speed Cube Shop‘s reward system is more based on social media, which if you’re into that that’s great (I’m not though).

I keep an eye on both stores, and generally order only the things that are on sale (I know, I’m cheap). So far I’ve only ordered from the Cubicle, though I think I’ll order from SCS as soon as they have something on sale that I like. (Probably around Christmas time this year....)

I wish both of them success. Heaven knows we need more good businesses in this world!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 8, 2020)

I thinkTC's youtube channel is better than SCS, although I prefer watching youtubers sponsored by SCS.

I have never ordered from either of them, but TC's multiple custom options definitely appeal more to me, and I have actually heard of staff working at TC.

Let's be real, most people only know Cameron at SCS


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 8, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I thinkTC's youtube channel is better than SCS, although I prefer watching youtubers sponsored by SCS.
> 
> I have never ordered from either of them, but TC's multiple custom options definitely appeal more to me, and I have actually heard of staff working at TC.
> 
> Let's be real, most people only know Cameron at SCS


and kian


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 8, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> and kian


He's not staff on SCS is he?


----------



## qwr (Sep 8, 2020)

I am biased towards The Cubicle because I heard of them first from watching CrazyBadCuber (rip) and JRCuber. Those are their biggest sponsored Youtubers. But SCS really got good exposure from sponsoring JPerm early, whose channel has grown extremely quickly. I would bet if you counted all the discount codes people used, his is more than half of them.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 9, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I thinkTC's youtube channel is better than SCS, although I prefer watching youtubers sponsored by SCS.


JPerm Stan?
im not mad he passed jr at all nope no siree


----------



## qwr (Sep 9, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> JPerm Stan?
> im not mad he passed jr at all nope no siree



If you're looking to get improve in any way, JPerm's channel is infinitely more useful. I don't think JRCuber even did tutorials or tips videos. I do prefer JRCuber's reviews though in terms of polish and video quality, and his competition vlogs are always fun. It's super impressive to see that he started off as a kid filming in his room and now he has a full fledged studio space.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 9, 2020)

Cube Solve Hero is very good at editing.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 9, 2020)

qwr said:


> If you're looking to get improve in any way, JPerm's channel is infinitely more useful. I don't think JRCuber even did tutorials or tips videos. I do prefer JRCuber's reviews though in terms of polish and video quality, and his competition vlogs are always fun. It's super impressive to see that he started off as a kid filming in his room and now he has a full fledged studio space.


JRCuber hasn't done any recently but he has done lots of tutorials.


----------



## qwr (Oct 28, 2020)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/jjusj7
 uhhhh

so I read r/cubers sometimes and people there didn't have good customer service with the cubicle but with the stealing stock photos from dailypuzzles and now this fiasco it's not a great look


----------



## mukerflap (Oct 29, 2020)

qwr said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/jjusj7
> uhhhh
> 
> so I read r/cubers sometimes and people there didn't have good customer service with the cubicle but with the stealing stock photos from dailypuzzles and now this fiasco it's not a great look


its not a big deal


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 29, 2020)

qwr said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/jjusj7
> uhhhh
> 
> so I read r/cubers sometimes and people there didn't have good customer service with the cubicle but with the stealing stock photos from dailypuzzles and now this fiasco it's not a great look


Well it seems to be gone now


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 29, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> its not a big deal


It's copyright infringement. That's not something to be taken lightly


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 29, 2020)

Is Cubastic sponsored by TC now? His latest videos have mentioned them.


----------



## qwr (Oct 29, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Is Cubastic sponsored by TC now? His latest videos have mentioned them.



if he has a coupon code then yes, post here https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/coupons-for-cubing-stores.75811/

what's weird about his channel is that he has more subs than J Perm yet youtube never recommends me his videos...


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 29, 2020)

qwr said:


> if he has a coupon code then yes, post here https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/coupons-for-cubing-stores.75811/
> 
> what's weird about his channel is that he has more subs than J Perm yet youtube never recommends me his videos...


His videos are very clickbait, but he's quite funny and I love his dubbed voice. I especially love, his cheapest vs most expensive cube, the thumbnail was funny if you're a cuber.


----------



## CFOP2020 (Oct 29, 2020)

Here is my take on SCS vs. TheCubicle.

*Overall Vibes*
The Cubicle gives off more of an original and robust feel. Its the same kind of feel when you eat comfort food. Everything there just feels a little more "comfortable." The customer service is friendly (I've had many-a-conversation with Jules) and their site is a little more playful in almost every way.

SCS gives off a much much more industrial or proper vibe. Their webstore and actual store seems really well put together and everything seems insanely perfectionist. I have to admit, SCS's customer service may be a teensy tiny bit more direct, but they get to the point faster, which is imo better customer service.

Winner: TheCubicle

*Premium Cubes*
-Lube services
The SCS 5$ dollar service and the Cubicle Pro Shop Lube Service is literally the exact same thing. Down to cost and quality. I personally think that SCS has a better simple lube service, considering that when it comes to big cubes, this service is like no other. CPS Lube Service adds a touch of smoothness and controllability to your puzzle, and I like that they're premade so processing time is the same as a normal cube
-Premium Services
-TheCubicle
I don't love The Cubicle premium service. Yes, their puzzles are absolutely through the roof, as my 4x4 and 5x5 main are Mystic and Angstrom respectively. My problem is that there isn't any sort of feeling of customization to it, which is 100% not the point of Cubicle Premium. But when you're looking for just a good puzzle overall thats that way right out of the box, get CP.

Side Note: _Cubicle Custom: _If a custom WCA cube is what you want, then that's what you get. Getting the choice of a lubricant combo, (including core lubes) Elasticity for cubes that have them, and stickers of you want them sound like a pretty good deal to me! Getting a Cubicle Custom Puzzle leaves a feeling that you created this cube from the bottom up, and a professional speedcuber will set it up for you. It's truly a surreal experience. My problem that I have with Cubicle Custom, is a lack of magnet choice. Most cubes don't come in a a non magnetic variant, but they could at LEAST offer it for the YLM, The Valk 3, or the RS3. Yeah sure it will hike up the price, but there are a lot of people who don't care. I would kill for the ability to order a Valk M with lite magnets, without having to shoot TheCubicle an email.

-SCS
Supernova cubes are what you should get if you need a lubed puzzle, but you don't want to pay a whole bunch. They are a little cheaper than Cubicle Premium cubes and they are imop better quality. Yes you don't get as much choice, but it's still good nonetheless. Also, You still don't get the choice for setup, but being able to get a stickered Nova cube makes up for that fact.

Cosmic Cubes are Supernova Cubes taken up to 11. SCS takes the time to find the perfect lube combo for your cube and lubes it accordingly. Cosmic truly dives into each and every cube order to make sure their clients are not dissapointed. You don't have the choice of lubricant, but imo Cosmic will _*almost*_ surpass any Cubicle Premium or Custom Cube! Plus i think the Cosmic Logo looks better lmao, but not better than the Cubicle Labs logo. Nothing Surpasses the Cubicle Labs logo.(Also, when I purchase premium cubes, Cosmic is usually my personal go-to)

Side Note: _UniCube_
From the extremely limited information I know about it, its SCS's version of Cubicle Custom, but its soooooo much better. You get the choice of Piece Lube, Track Lube, which i think is insane how you get to choose where the lube goes. Tensions, *Magnets* , and stickers!

Winner: SCS by far


EDIT: SCS changed the cosmic logo and now it sucks


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 29, 2020)

i genreally like TC more becuase it has better prices and good cubes, with alot of stock of them.
SCS is fine but it doesnt have that premium feel like TC does
i feel like TC just has better cubes and prices.


----------



## qwr (Oct 29, 2020)

CFOP2020 said:


> Their webstore and actual store seems really well put together and everything seems insanely perfectionist.


I actually think their website is worse to navigate than the cubicle's, because of the annoying "just bought" popups and overuse of whitespace. Their sticker selection is wider tho.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 29, 2020)

I think the CUbicle is more creative, in terms of their events and cubicle only items(lubes, bags). SCS is also nice, but they only have PVC and some other seasonal lubes, which are nice, but worse than TC imo. I like both shops, and like the look of sCs logos more.


----------



## IisCuber (Oct 30, 2020)

I want to use cubicle but I live far away and I am very nears to SCS so I just use SCS.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 30, 2020)

qwr said:


> I actually think their website is worse to navigate than the cubicle's, because of the annoying "just bought" popups and overuse of whitespace. Their sticker selection is wider tho.





JP cubing said:


> I think the CUbicle is more creative, in terms of their events and cubicle only items(lubes, bags). SCS is also nice, but they only have PVC and some other seasonal lubes, which are nice, but worse than TC imo. I like both shops, and like the look of sCs logos more.


yea i meant that didnt know how to just explain it. The lube in SCS indeed looks more better.


----------



## CFOP2020 (Oct 30, 2020)

Update: SCS changed the cosmic logo and now it sucks


----------



## qwr (Oct 30, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> The lube in SCS indeed looks more better.



I haven't used SCS lube but I have very good consistent results with DNM and silk.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 30, 2020)

qwr said:


> I haven't used SCS lube but I have very good consistent results with DNM and silk.


i feel like SCS lube is the same as TC but it has more quanity and is in better shape.


----------



## SnowyDay (Oct 30, 2020)

IisCuber said:


> I want to use cubicle but I live far away and I am very nears to SCS so I just use SCS.


They are both good shops. We are lucky to have competition and good service from both shops.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 30, 2020)

IisCuber said:


> I want to use cubicle but I live far away and I am very nears to SCS so I just use SCS.


TC shipping is pretty fast, and IMO, I would wait the extra 2-3 days to get a superior (and actually original) product.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 30, 2020)

IisCuber said:


> I want to use cubicle but I live far away and I am very nears to SCS so I just use SCS.





Sub1Hour said:


> TC shipping is pretty fast, and IMO, I would wait the extra 2-3 days to get a superior (and actually original) product.


The longest I’ve ever had to wait was 5 business days.


----------



## hartlpanayiotis (Nov 10, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Which store is better, The Cubicle, or SpeedCubeShop? Which premium service is better? Who has the most innovation? These questions and more answered by the community here at Speedsolving.com! Speed Test We have heard many opinions about various cube manufacturers, but how do the 2 biggest retailers of cubes in the US stack up? (There are more cube stores out there but this thread is specifically focused on The Cubicle and SCS)


I switched to SCS once I became fed up with non-premium Cubicle orders taking upwards of a week to ship. But I switched back to TC once their processing time quickened, because TC is close to where I live so shipping is faster.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 11, 2020)

Speedcubeshop actually has slightly better prices on almost everything than the cubicle. Like the rs3m is 8.95 on SCS but its 8.99 on thecubicle.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Speedcubeshop actually has slightly better prices on almost everything than the cubicle. Like the rs3m is 8.95 on SCS but its 8.99 on thecubicle.


OO 4 cents! my kingdom is made!


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> OO 4 cents! my kingdom is made!


I wasn't saying that to explain why SCS is better its just kind of interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

TC is objectively better than SCS. TC has more discounts, more non-wca cubes, more accessories, more lubes, better premium setups, and their videos are far better than SCS's boring and uninformative videos. There is literally no reason to buy from SCS over TC unless you're a J Perm simp and want to use his discount code lmao


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

I only buy the holiday mats from SCS, but I get everything else from TC.


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Speedcubeshop actually has slightly better prices on almost everything than the cubicle. Like the rs3m is 8.95 on SCS but its 8.99 on thecubicle.


If you want to pinch pennies, the RS3M 2020 is $3.97 + shipping on ziicube with VIP customer status


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I only buy the holiday mats from SCS, but I get everything else from TC.


Ironically I think the holiday mats are the worst things to buy because who wants to use a Halloween mat when it's not Halloween. At least the holiday lube has some nice properties like candy cane smelling like candy canes. But I got a Halloween mat as a freebie from a purchase from somebody so now I have a Halloween mat in December lol.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> Ironically I think the holiday mats are the worst things to buy because who wants to use a Halloween mat when it's not Halloween. At least the holiday lube has some nice properties like candy cane smelling like candy canes. But I got a Halloween mat as a freebie from a purchase from somebody so now I have a Halloween mat in December lol.


I switch out my mat depending on the season.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I switch out my mat depending on the season.


That’s probably the only thing I like better than The Cubicle is speedcubeshops mats. I like how they are festive, but since I live in New York it’s not worth paying the shipping and waiting as long.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> That’s probably the only thing I like better than The Cubicle is speedcubeshops mats. I like how they are festive, but since I live in New York it’s not worth paying the shipping and waiting as long.


Since I live in Minnesota, shipping is pretty much the same.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

He basically just turns the cube slowly, claims its strong, calls it a day. Lmao cubes always feel like they have strong magnets if turned slowly. What a joke.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 11, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> He basically just turns the cube slowly, claims its strong, calls it a day. Lmao cubes always feel like they have strong magnets if turned slowly. What a joke.


I watched one of his reviews for a 2x2 recently and it was the same style of review. No actual turning or executing of algs. Extremely uninformative


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 11, 2020)

Well I guess I missed out on my chance to debate here. Now that I'm sponsored by cubicle most people would consider me pretty biased lol. I'll just observe.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

I live in central/southern US so shipping is about the same and I like TC because of Angstrom lubes and better Non-WCA selection


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> The cubicle has a timer AND mat for 23$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the speedstacks edge


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> thats the speedstacks edge


which was 8 months newer when that post was made


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> which was 8 months newer when that post was made


It like a mini budget timer. its smaller and only times up to 0.00 instead of the gen 4 which is 0.000. IMO It's decent


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> It like a mini budget timer. its smaller and only times up to 0.00 instead of the gen 4 which is 0.000. IMO It's decent


The thousands place isn’t even used and the small size is fine since everything still fits on the mat. The timer itself is also very hard to accidentally reset during a solve so I’m not sure what your getting at


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The thousands place isn’t even used and the small size is fine since everything still fits on the mat. The timer itself is also very hard to accidentally reset during a solve so I’m not sure what your getting at


i said its good


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> i said its good


you said 


Mr. McCubing said:


> It's decent


and I’m not sure what your getting at, if it is good stop complaining about it


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

If we're on the topic, why can't a Chinese company make a good cheap timer. I mean the Speedstacks ones are probably made in China too.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> If we're on the topic, why can't a Chinese company make a good cheap timer. I mean the Speedstacks ones are probably made in China too.


the yj timer and the qiyi timer are both very cheap


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> If we're on the topic, why can't a Chinese company make a good cheap timer. I mean the Speedstacks ones are probably made in China too.


YJ?


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> YJ?



It's alright. The finish and shape is not as nice as speedstacks imo, but the button placement is much better, practically impossible to accidentally reset or turn off. 



Eamon said:


> the yj timer and the qiyi timer are both very cheap



I haven't tried the qiyi, looks a bit like a speedstacks clone, with some extra features. Unfortunately - unlike YJ - qiyi made no other innovations (correct me if I'm wrong) and the buttons are still in a terrible position :/


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you said
> 
> and I’m not sure what your getting at, if it is good stop complaining about it


how was i complaining


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

Eamon said:


> the yj timer and the qiyi timer are both very cheap


But are they good? I don't see anyone past the initial release reviews using them.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> But are they good? I don't see anyone past the initial release reviews using them.


they are good


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 12, 2020)

I wish companies actually made something similar to speedstacks timer, with the button replacement and all that, but its actually designed for cubing in the first place. Its not exactly ergonomic for speedcubing, and i know the yj and qiyi timers, but the button placement on qiyi as @TNL Cubing said it was in a terrible posititon, and the yj timer might actually be good, but it probably has some flaws in it too. Maybe as a starter we can change the speedstacks so it shows 0.00, instead of 0.000, because in WCA when you are using the timers it is rounded down to 0.00. You dont have to do this though.


----------



## PetraPine (Dec 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> I wish companies actually made something similar to speedstacks timer, with the button replacement and all that, but its actually designed for cubing in the first place. Its not exactly ergonomic for speedcubing, and i know the yj and qiyi timers, but the button placement on qiyi as @TNL Cubing said it was in a terrible posititon, and the yj timer might actually be good, but it probably has some flaws in it too. Maybe as a starter we can change the speedstacks so it shows 0.00, instead of 0.000, because in WCA when you are using the timers it is rounded down to 0.00. You dont have to do this though.


The issue for me is that other cubing timers are not nearly as comfortable for long sessions because of there shapes


----------



## qwr (Dec 12, 2020)

Honestly this is not worth $32. It's less complex than a digital watch and it should be $10.








StackMat Pro Timer Gen4


The StackMat Pro Timer Gen4 features a curved design with touch tensors that tilt towards the middle of the timer. It uses AAA batteries (included with the timer, please remove the plastic strip in the battery compartment to begin using the timer). Compatible with both G4 and G3 mats. Comes...




www.thecubicle.com





And why is the display over $100!?








SpeedStacks Tournament Display Pro


The SpeedStacks Tournament Display Pro is a table mounted display that is fully compatible with the StackMat Pro Timer Gen3. It is used in official competitions to allow the audience to see the times in large digital font from up to 100 feet away. Power source: Uses either AC Power Adapter (120...




www.thecubicle.com




I could slap together an arduino module and display for a lot less. For a mini in college on 3D printing and basic fabrication, I built a digital clock that used a very similar 7seg display over I2C. @cyoubx video idea


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 12, 2020)

qwr said:


> Honestly this is not worth $32. It's less complex than a digital watch and it should be $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The speed stacks stuff is expensive simply because there isn’t much market competition. There have been some other brands attempting timers recently but speed stacks has been in the game for so long and has such a massive portion of current market share they can charge whatever they want.

I do agree it’s ridiculous how much money is demanded for how simple these objects are to design and fabricate.


----------



## qwr (Dec 12, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> The speed stacks stuff is expensive simply because there isn’t much market competition. There have been some other brands attempting timers recently but speed stacks has been in the game for so long and has such a massive portion of current market share they can charge whatever they want.
> 
> I do agree it’s ridiculous how much money is demanded for how simple these objects are to design and fabricate.


I think it could be a fun project to write some arduino code to read the stackmat audio format and translate that to the timer.
I'll file that away to my list of projects I'll never get to.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 12, 2020)

A few years ago I made a series of videos where I made a purchase at the same time from multiple different speed cube shops (cubicle, speedcubeshop, cubedepot, cubes4speed, and lightake). I also sent emails to everyone checking their customer service. In the end I did an unboxing checking to make sure the orders were correct and ranked each company based on service/time to ship, etc. 

I don't make videos anymore, and have deleted my old YouTube account, but someone should do this again. Would definitely be a good watch.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 12, 2020)

qwr said:


> Honestly this is not worth $32. It's less complex than a digital watch and it should be $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. All of it is way to overpriced.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Maybe as a starter we can change the speedstacks so it shows 0.00, instead of 0.000,


I mean you can just ignore one digit. the old speedstacks only went to 0.00


----------



## PetraPine (Dec 12, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I mean you can just ignore one digit. the old speedstacks only went to 0.00


ya why are they not that way is it because speed stacking using the thousandths place?
because usually for cubing we do use X.XX not X.XXX


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 13, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> ya why are they not that way is it because speed stacking using the thousandths place?
> because usually for cubing we do use X.XX not X.XXX


Extra accuracy can't hurt, and some people like Lucas Etter use the thousandths place in practice, however its only useful if you want that extra bit of accuracy


----------



## qwr (Dec 13, 2020)

I looked again carefully at SCS's page and it is legitimately harder to navigate the site than TC's. I think it's because SCS has so much whitespace and so small text. Here are the two pages at the same zoom level:






I have a 24" monitor and the SCS page is harder to read and the info is so tiny. I feel like I'm straining my eyes and wasting time looking at whitespace. There's also annoying sidebar crap like an extremely distracting popup telling me someone in the US bought something and uselss sidebar icons that no one uses. This also makes SCS's site load about twice as slow.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> I looked again carefully at SCS's page and it is legitimately harder to navigate the site than TC's. I think it's because SCS has so much whitespace and so small text. Here are the two pages at the same zoom level:
> 
> View attachment 14226
> 
> ...


I never understood the purpose of the popup. I'm just looking at sticker shades and the popup comes up, is that supposed to convince me that people actually shop there? I know that people use SCS products since I see them all the time at competitions, so why would I need to know that this guy from DC bought a redi cube? I'm also not quite sure if the product purchases are 100% legitimate since it shows towns in my state, and I know there is no way that there were 20 people in my state that made an order on SCS in the last hour. BTW the average comp in my area is around 105 people (EDIT: Someone a town over apparently ordered a Lingao 15 minutes ago, definitely illegitimate "orders")

Their website is better than the old cubicle site, but the new cubicle site is 100% better.

However, I'm glad SCS did away with the super obnoxious backgrounds on their premium puzzles. It looks like they just threw a can of paint on a canvas and put a cube in front of it.

The selection of Cubicle premium products is also far FAR better. There are very specific lubricants that appeal to a particular feeling; I'm glad that I can choose between a soft and plush Mystic setup or a fast and crisp Celeritas setup. I also like how TC tells you what lubricants are actually inside of the puzzle. SCS's description of their premium products doesn't show what's in them, so If I really liked the setup then I wouldn't be able to tell which lubes were in it so I would know which lubes are best for me. Not to mention it seems like their Cosmic and Supernova cubes are the exact same except Supernova cubes take less break-in and wear out quicker.

I'm also not convinced that most of the cosmic lube (aside from lunar) are different fundamentally. They seem like carbon copies of each other with a fancy new color and a different viscosity. Every single cubicle lube that isn't their weighted silicone lubricants are very unique and each bring something new to the table, it doesn't feel like they just slightly altered silk and called it a new lube. The properties of TC lubes are also very unique and helpful. One of my favorites is Lubicle-1. The only real knock on it is that the batches are super inconsistent, but if you get a good batch, it's a REALLY good batch. The Teflon makes a big difference in puzzles that just need a refresh. Normally if a cube's lube is dying you would have to clean out then reapply lube the whole thing, but Lubicle-1 can extend the lifespan of your lubricants tenfold if not more. Just one drop speeds it up to where it was when it was at its prime 9/10 times in my case.


----------



## qwr (Dec 13, 2020)

I can't speak for SCS premium setups but from what I've heard from a friend they are pretty good. I'm also not sure of the difference between Cosmic and Supernova. 

I agree with you on the lube thing too. I have not used many of Cubicle's lubes, including their compound X, lubicle 1, speedy, mystic, max, celeritas, etc. but the ones I have used (DNM and silk) do their job reliably and very well. The SCS lubes appear to be all silicone, even their fastest lube which I think is lunar. That doesn't include the core lubes which might be better. Idk I always use traxxas just because that's what I'm used to, although that can feel gummy so maybe I'll try a different core lube. 

I'll give credit where it's due: SCS has a PVC coating service that I think is really interesting and totally unique from any other cube store. It's a shame that cubicle got rid of their boron treated cubes because I think those were popular and people would pay a lot for them.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> I can't speak for SCS premium setups but from what I've heard from a friend they are pretty good. I'm also not sure of the difference between Cosmic and Supernova.
> 
> I agree with you on the lube thing too. I have not used many of Cubicle's lubes, including their compound X, lubicle 1, speedy, mystic, max, celeritas, etc. but the ones I have used (DNM and silk) do their job reliably and very well. The SCS lubes appear to be all silicone, even their fastest lube which I think is lunar. That doesn't include the core lubes which might be better. Idk I always use traxxas just because that's what I'm used to, although that can feel gummy so maybe I'll try a different core lube.
> 
> I'll give credit where it's due: SCS has a PVC coating service that I think is really interesting and totally unique from any other cube store. It's a shame that cubicle got rid of their boron treated cubes because I think those were popular and people would pay a lot for them.


I'm 99% sure that Supernova cubes just have less lube in them so they break in faster.

The core lubes from SCS are also straight ripoffs of cubicle products. I mean come on, Vortex coming out a few months after Lubicle Black that not only claims to have the same effects but is also the same exact pitch-black color that will stain your hands. Controlius (now called Cosmos which is a much better name IMO) is also just crappy Compound X that doesn't smell as nice.

Boron Cubes had to be discontinued for safety concerns. It used a chemical called THF which is not only extremely easy to combust, but prolonged exposure to a high amount also causes some fun stuff like loss of consciousness and death, so that's pretty cool. They were also pretty expensive, and making your own isn't that hard since you don't actually need THF (tutorial linked here)


----------



## qwr (Dec 13, 2020)

I thought Vortex was supposed to not stain your hands? I have not tried any of the cosmic lubes and I haven't seen a comprehensive cubicle vs scs lube comparison though I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> I thought Vortex was supposed to not stain your hands? I have not tried any of the cosmic lubes and I haven't seen a comprehensive cubicle vs scs lube comparison though I'd be interested to see it.


It might not stain your hands to the degree that lubicle black does, but there is no way that it won't stain something else, plus as long as you are using gloves it doesn't matter in the first place


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I never understood the purpose of the popup. I'm just looking at sticker shades and the popup comes up, is that supposed to convince me that people actually shop there? I know that people use SCS products since I see them all the time at competitions, so why would I need to know that this guy from DC bought a redi cube? I'm also not quite sure if the product purchases are 100% legitimate since it shows towns in my state, and I know there is no way that there were 20 people in my state that made an order on SCS in the last hour. BTW the average comp in my area is around 105 people (EDIT: Someone a town over apparently ordered a Lingao 15 minutes ago, definitely illegitimate "orders")
> 
> Their website is better than the old cubicle site, but the new cubicle site is 100% better.
> 
> ...


You would be surprised, only after growing my store I realise just how many people buy from cube stores who are not competitive speedcubers, often just gifts for their kids who are interested in cubing for a few months and then quit.


----------



## Max Zemdegs (Dec 13, 2020)

I shop SCS and have never used TC before, I literally order a x-man volt v2 arriving today. I shop SCS Mainly because I strangely feel that I am betraying SCS and have guilt whenever I think of buying from TC. It's really stupid, especially since TC generally offers more cubes and more services. Am I stupid?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

Even if PVC coating is useful it isn't worth 24.95, it just makes your cube slightly grippier.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Even if PVC coating is useful it isn't worth 24.95, it just makes your cube slightly grippier.


I agree 100%. The old saying goes, "If it ain't broke don't fix it", and SCS tried to fix what wasn't broken. Sure, its 100x better than matte plastic, but does making your cube have a slightly better grip matter that much? I mean for the same price of a PVC Cosmic RS3M 2020 you can get a 10 cc bottle of Mystic, DNM, Compound X, Silk, and Lubicle 1 with 2 bucks to spare.



Max Zemdegs said:


> I shop SCS and have never used TC before, I literally order a x-man volt v2 arriving today. I shop SCS Mainly because I strangely feel that I am betraying SCS and have guilt whenever I think of buying from TC. It's really stupid, especially since TC generally offers more cubes and more services. Am I stupid?


Maybe. If you haven't tried TC products then it's worth the purchase to see if you like them more. I've tried a few supernova cubes at competitions and I defiantly prefer Cubicle Premium setups.


----------



## qwr (Dec 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I agree 100%. The old saying goes, "If it ain't broke don't fix it", and SCS tried to fix what wasn't broken. Sure, its 100x better than matte plastic, but does making your cube have a slightly better grip matter that much?


I don't get it... you say "don't fix what isn't broken" but isn't matte plastic a problem that needs to be fixed?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> I don't get it... you say "don't fix what isn't broken" but isn't matte plastic a problem that needs to be fixed?


Not really. The matte finish wears off over time, and it eventually gets glossy and grippy


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> I don't get it... you say "don't fix what isn't broken" but isn't matte plastic a problem that needs to be fixed?


It's a solution to a problem that didn't exist that is now a problem that does exist if that makes any sense.
Sorry, my wording was super confusing, I was meaning that at least SCS had a better approach to outer plastic than manufacturers.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't mind the price for the timer (speedstacks) nearly as much as I mind the $100. price for the big display you can plug into it and mount on the table.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 19, 2021)

weird when I saw it last it was $99. but I haven't looked at it in a while. 

That's a much more reasonable price.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 19, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> weird when I saw it last it was $99. but I haven't looked at it in a while.
> 
> That's a much more reasonable price.


The tournament display is over $100, there is actually a yuxin display which is what I got and is cheaper and still connects to speedstacks timers but harder to find.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 19, 2021)

Here is my detailed opinion on SCS vs theCubicle

Price

Sometimes SCS has cubes that are a little cheaper than the cubes in theCubicle, and sometimes the other way around. But, SCS prices end in .95, making them 4 cents cheaper most of the time. The price is comparable. However, you pay $45 or more for free shipping on theCubicle and $55 or more for SCS. But, if you pay less than $45, SCS charges less for shipping. SCS wins this time.

Puzzles
I find that they both sell factory puzzles at around the same price, with theCubicle having a little more cubes. They both have their own "premium" line of cubes, where they set up your cube. On the plus side though, SCS also has Unicube, which lets you pick and choose whatever options you want. You also even have the option to PVC coat your cube w/ Exoshield. A lot of features. But, one could argue that theCubicle sets up their cubes better (Which I agree with). Most people just buy factory cubes though. They also have cool mats and timer overlays, which I like. I'm going to call this a win for theCubicle, just because they have more factory puzzles and are slightly better at setting up cubes.

Lube
I'm going to make this a seperate category because their lubes are both great. I'm going to list a few below

theCubicle has:
DNM-37
Silk
Mystic
Gravitas
Compound X
Celeritas
Dignitas
Lubicle Speedy
Lubicle Black
Lubicle 1
Weight lube

SCS has:
Seasonal cosmic lube
Martian
Lunar
Galaxy
Nebula
Cosmic
Comet
Vortex
Speed Lube

To be honest, I'll have to give it to SCS becuase their lubes are cheaper and they have so many cosmic lubes. My favorite lube is Martian, because it speeds up your cube, and also adds that super smooth and slightly gummy feel. It doesn't take away control, either. Seasonal lubes are always welcome. Samplers are also great because it's cheaper than the regular price and you can experiment with different lube combinations. A lot of theCubicle's lubes are the equivalent of SCS lubes, but they are more expensive and I like SCS lube bottles more.


UI
SCS wins IMO. It has a very nice text and front page, and it looks modern. But, it is a little harder to navigate because it has a lot of spacings and small text. TheCubicle is a little bit worse, but still okay. It is easier to navigate, and I think that they categorize things better. I'll give it to SCS for this, only because it feels more comfortable for me.

Edit: A lot of SCS's UI is redundant and a little distracting. Now, I'll give it a win for theCubicle because it seems more professional and less redundant

Conclusion: SCS wins, but you're definitely not making the wrong choice by buying from theCubicle. They're most amazing cube shops. When I pay above $45 and below $55, I always buy from theCubicle (Because who doesn't like free shipping?)

P.S. I have only placed one order from both shops, and that one was a $45-$55 order from theCubicle


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Here is my detailed opinion on SCS vs theCubicle
> 
> Price
> 
> ...


I disagree with a few things here, but SCS's UI does not look pleasant to me. 
1.) They just have way too many things in the way (wishlist, get-to-the-top arrow, rewards, and the little thing in the bottom left corner that says "X people online" and "Someone in Y bought X" which I honestly don't care about. 

2) So it's just way too distracting trying to look at a product,

3.) On top of the fact that the picture changes whenever I hover over it. 

4.) Also, if scroll down on the home page, the top black bar gets smaller, *and this all to me forms chaos.*

TheCubicle's site is just 100 times cleaner, right when you scroll you get a glimpse of the new arrivals (which I prefer), they have a few Instagram posts at the bottom (which is convenient), and they have a pretty neat way of organizing products.

TheCubicle wins for me. It's objectively more professional (though some think this is more of a subjective matter), and there are 50 other topics that I can talk about, but I'm not trying to write a 1,500 word essay.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I disagree with a few things here, but SCS's UI does not look pleasant to me.
> 1.) They just have way too many things in the way (wishlist, get-to-the-top arrow, rewards, and the little thing in the bottom left corner that says "X people online" and "Someone in Y bought X" which I honestly don't care about.
> 
> 2) So it's just way too distracting trying to look at a product,
> ...


You're right. Some of SCS's UI is redundant and kinda distracting. I changed my mind after navigating through the sites a few more times, theCubicle wins in this category. Now, I would put them at around the same level, with SCS being slightly better IMO.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> You're right. Some of SCS's UI is redundant and kinda distracting. I changed my mind after navigating through the sites a few more times, theCubicle wins in this category. Now, I would put them at around the same level, with SCS being slightly better IMO.


Yea this is almost all subjective, and it also has to do with a mix of personal level and practicality. There's some people in California who would rather wait extra days and shop at TC, while others just shop at SCS to get their cubes faster.

I've taught about making a video about comparing the two sites, but 1) I don't know if I really have anything new to add, and 2) I don't even have a channel lol.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 19, 2021)

not sure where people are seeing $30. speedstack displays..









SpeedStacks Tournament Display Pro


The SpeedStacks Tournament Display Pro is a table mounted display that is fully compatible with the StackMat Pro Timer Gen3. It is used in official competitions to allow the audience to see the times in large digital font from up to 100 feet away. Power source: Uses either AC Power Adapter (120...




www.thecubicle.com





$113.


that's what I meant when I said, _*"the big display you can plug into it and mount on the table. "*_


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> UI
> SCS wins IMO.


My number 1 reason for not shopping at SCS is their user interface. I find it so distracting will the way the page is constantly loading and changing as you scroll. Hands down my least favorite UI of all the cubing stores.

edit: fixed my atrocious spelling.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 19, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> My number 1 reason for not shopping at SCS is their user interface. Indians it so distracting will the way the page is constantly loading and changing as you scroll. Hands down my least favorite UI of all the cubing stores.


Read my edit, I changed my mind now. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Tabe (Apr 19, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> the display costs around 30 USD only


Where are you finding the display for $30?


----------



## qwr (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't think the official speedstacks display is available for under $90. Which is so ridiculously expensive that it actually makes financial sense to produce a homemade DIY display.

On topic: I haven't used any SCS lubes, but I really like all Cubicle lubes I've tried: DNM, silk, mystic, angstrom. Especially mystic.


----------



## qwr (Apr 20, 2021)

also I like Cubicle's youtube more, even though I watch both channels. Their videos are more visually appealing and interesting


----------



## qwr (May 10, 2021)

In contrast to what I said in the previous post, I appreciate Cameron showing more of his personality and stories on SCS. Phil has some personality but a lot of his personal thoughts are on his personal channel.


----------



## ender9994 (May 10, 2021)

I agree. I am enjoying speedcubeshop's personality coming out in his videos. I like hearing about a new cubes performance, but the over-the-shoulder cube reviews where we just see a white table and a timer from most of thecubicles videos gets a bit bland.


----------



## rubik2005 (May 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> In contrast to what I said in the previous post, I appreciate Cameron showing more of his personality and stories on SCS. Phil has some personality but a lot of his personal thoughts are on his personal channel.


Phil probably does so for a reason though. I think of The Cubicle's YouTube channel as a "business" channel where you get a more "straight-to-the-point" thoughts about products as well as some opinions from a variety of people. Then they have Twitch which Phil really just shows who he is. 

Sometimes it's beneficial to have this division since 
1.) The audience can choose between what they want to hear ("facts/overview of a product" or awesome cubing stories)
2.) You have more flexibility yourself since you can dedicate certain aspects to each platform. Since SCS doesn't have Twitch, they kinda have to merge everything into YouTube.

It's honestly a personal preference thing when it comes to the viewer, and I enjoy watching both of their content which is what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (May 10, 2021)

I prefer scs just cause the shipping cost to australia is half of cubicles


----------



## qwr (May 11, 2021)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I prefer scs just cause the shipping cost to australia is half of cubicles



that's your fault for not buying local like from dailypuzzles


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (May 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> that's your fault for not buying local like from dailypuzzles


im buying one of their premium puzzles something that dailypuzzles does not offer


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (May 11, 2021)

and it also doesnt change the fact the scs ships to aus at a lower cost


----------



## robdawg421 (May 18, 2021)

I buy from SCS, TC and cubedepot.. mostly SCS because I live in California.. but if something isnt in stock just hop to the next store.

Ive been exclusively using the SCS lubes.. the cubicle lubes look nice but was hard to figure what purpose all the types had.

Plus.. when I started cubing in maybe 2013.. the main commercial lube you could get was lubicle.. and it always bothered me it was like $20 for what seemed to be differential oil.. which is like $3.99 for 50ml. So kinda rubbed me the wrong way to have such a price margin just to get a syringe with the oil.

So.. competition is great


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 19, 2021)

Even I live like 5 hours away from SCS, and like 3 days from TheCubicle, the cubicle always has had faster shipping times and fulfillment times.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 19, 2021)

THE CUBER SQUARED said:


> Even I live like 5 hours away from SCS, and like 3 days from TheCubicle, the cubicle always has had faster shipping times and fulfillment times.


That’s interesting. It could be just marketing but the history of SCS and other videos I’ve watched recently made it seem like SCS was pretty strict about processing order quickly. I’ve still never placed an order with them except a gift card.


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2021)

I used to think all SCS lubes were the same but the recent introduction of Controlius/Cosmos and Stardust makes me question that... I haven't seen any tests on it and I can't be bothered to buy them and test them myself.


----------



## SteelyTheCuber (Dec 19, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Which store is better, The Cubicle, or SpeedCubeShop? Which premium service is better? Who has the most innovation? These questions and more answered by the community here at Speedsolving.com! We have heard many opinions about various cube manufacturers, but how do the 2 biggest retailers of cubes in the US stack up? (There are more cube stores out there but this thread is specifically focused on The Cubicle and SCS)


I like SpeedCubeShop more because for some reason I get my packages quicker from them, for reference I live in KY and many of you may say, "Oh well The Cubicle is closer than SpeedCubeShop" and yes its true but for some reason I get my packages quicker from SpeedCubeShop.


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 19, 2021)

TC costs more, but it's more fast. SCS costs less but...1 MONTH TO RESTOCK, 3 weeks of shipping (vs 1.5 weeks for TC)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 20, 2021)

THE CUBER SQUARED said:


> Even I live like 5 hours away from SCS, and like 3 days from TheCubicle, the cubicle always has had faster shipping times and fulfillment times.


The reason for that is that there is no processing center in California. The SCS packages have to get shipped to Tennessee before they go to wherever you live.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 20, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> The reason for that is that there is no processing center in California. The SCS packages have to get shipped to Tennessee before they go to wherever you live.


"Ah, yes let me ship a package to my friend. He lives 1 mile away, but his package will surely want to see the U.S, so I'll ship it to Tennessee, and they can ship it back" - Cameron


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> The reason for that is that there is no processing center in California. The SCS packages have to get shipped to Tennessee before they go to wherever you live.


This makes no sense. There are package sorting facilities in all major (and some minor) cities for all major shipping companies. Anything else would be absurdly inefficient.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 20, 2021)

scs because they are closer. Other than that, they exact same


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 20, 2021)

As a beginner cuber, I rely heavily on what people recommend to buy, and while I like SCS, it just seems like TC has a lot more YouTubers promoting and explaining how to mix and match its products.


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> As a beginner cuber, I rely heavily on what people recommend to buy, and while I like SCS, it just seems like TC has a lot more YouTubers promoting and explaining how to mix and match its products.


It depends on which youtubers you watch - if you mainly watch like J perm and SCR and idk Cube Solve Hero I guess you'd be biased towards SCS


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 20, 2021)

I think that The Cubicle ships faster than SCS but otherwise there isn't really a difference between them.


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 20, 2021)

Is it faster also for international shipping ?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 20, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> "Ah, yes let me ship a package to my friend. He lives 1 mile away, but his package will surely want to see the U.S, so I'll ship it to Tennessee, and they can ship it back" - Cameron


It sounds stupid, but If you look it up, you will see why it makes sense.
"It is the busiest cargo airport in the United States, second busiest in the world. Many of the packages go through Memphis because *they have the technology/manpower to sort packages there to determine where they go*. FedEx has easy access to most of the country with the central location of Memphis TN."

Cameron has no control over what shipping companies do, so it is not his fault if it takes longer than you want.



Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I think that The Cubicle ships faster than SCS but otherwise there isn't really a difference between them.


Actually SCS has a same day shipping guarantee. Sometimes TC takes 2-3 days.



qwr said:


> This makes no sense. There are package sorting facilities in all major (and some minor) cities for all major shipping companies. Anything else would be absurdly inefficient.


If you did some simple research it would make some sense. You are going off of what you think you know instead of facts.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 20, 2021)

I know TC uses USPS in the usa, but what does SCS use?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I know TC uses USPS in the usa, but what does SCS use?


FedEx and Usps


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I know TC uses USPS in the usa, but what does SCS use?


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> View attachment 18124


pretty sure they use FedEx(Kinda biased because all my packages from scs come from FedEx)


----------



## TheDNAHero (Jan 1, 2022)

I get to go to tc warehouse for free and meet famous cubers (I’ve met cubehead and lazermonkey) and get 20% off everything


----------



## qwr (Feb 9, 2022)

I think both TC and SCS have increased their free shipping minimum. It used to be like $40 or $50.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 9, 2022)

qwr said:


> I think both TC and SCS have increased their free shipping minimum. It used to be like $40 or $50.


----------



## Silky (Feb 9, 2022)

The real question is Cubezz or Ziicube?


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 9, 2022)

qwr said:


> I think both TC and SCS have increased their free shipping minimum. It used to be like $40 or $50.


Probably just to keep up with increasing shipping prices I would assume. That being said, with the costs for free shipping now being $55 and $60 respectively, I am not sure it will effect most people. Pretty easy to get an order up to that amount nowadays.


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> The real question is Cubezz or Ziicube?


Simple. Cubezz for small orders since shipping is free, Ziicube for bulk orders as shipping becomes worth it.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 10, 2022)

What about people who prefer neither of the stores and rely on cubelelo.com for getting quality cubes and lubes.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Feb 10, 2022)

qwr said:


> I think both TC and SCS have increased their free shipping minimum. It used to be like $40 or $50.


For us Aussies, it is often hard to justify the high shipping costs from US shops. I have ordered from SCS before, but I stopped many times when I tried to order from TC, due to its particularly high shipping costs. It's about $30 shipping for even some magnets. TC however does have more variety and hard to find products or accessories, like maglev conversion magnets or core magnet conversion kit, and there are some items you cannot find anywhere else. This is why I was pleasantly surprised recently to note that there is now a cheaper $9 shipping option for small items. With the pandemic and hence more and more online or global shopping, this is good news.


----------



## Silky (Feb 10, 2022)

qwr said:


> Simple. Cubezz for small orders since shipping is free, Ziicube for bulk orders as shipping becomes worth it.


Cubezz goated since it still has Guhong II in Purple, Red, and Blue plastic


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> What about people who prefer neither of the stores and rely on cubelelo.com for getting quality cubes and lubes.


wish CL actually had more custom options


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> What about people who prefer neither of the stores and rely on cubelelo.com for getting quality cubes and lubes.


It's true, that many people rely on shops based more locally in Europe, Asia and Australia. Me included But this is very clearly a SCS vs TC debate.

As for me, I used to use SCS when starting out because it was the only shop I came about. But now I've made an order on TC because they have the best Non-WCA inventory(maybe HKNow has a similarly big inventory but with different puzzles)


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 10, 2022)

I noticed that SCS has a much more generous return policy (90 days) than TheCubicle (2 weeks). Does anyone have experience returning products to TheCubicle? Why do you think their policy is so much more restrictive?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 10, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> I noticed that SCS has a much more generous return policy (90 days) than TheCubicle (2 weeks). Does anyone have experience returning products to TheCubicle? Why do you think their policy is so much more restrictive?


I've always found SCS's customer service to be better. Perhaps they just care more about making the buyer satisfied. This would be my guess, but it could be something else.


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> Cubezz goated since it still has Guhong II in Purple, Red, and Blue plastic


Aren't those just made from the same pieces as stickerless cubes? Since that cube has a split piece design. Well red and blue. Probably not purple.


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 10, 2022)

I haven’t bought from SCS, but when a cube I recently bought from the cubicle had a piece break, they sent me a replacement piece free of charge. Took a little while to get it all sorted out, but I’m grateful I didn’t have to pay anything additional for the replacement.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 10, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> I noticed that SCS has a much more generous return policy (90 days) than TheCubicle (2 weeks). Does anyone have experience returning products to TheCubicle? Why do you think their policy is so much more restrictive?


I've returned puzzles a couple times to the Cubicle. Never had an issue. Reached out via email, explained the issue, sent photos when needed, got a prepaid mailing label. Piece of cake.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2022)

I will be honest, I have noticed better customer service with SCS, not saying that TC's is bad or anything.


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 11, 2022)

Tabe said:


> I've returned puzzles a couple times to the Cubicle.  Never had an issue. Reached out via email, explained the issue, sent photos when needed, got a prepaid mailing label. Piece of cake.


Thanks for this. Just wish the grace period was a bit longer.


----------



## qwr (Mar 18, 2022)

I appreciate SCS's recent series of videos on cube manufacturers and manufacturer history. They also did interviews with GAN and Xman which are always fascinating.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 19, 2022)

I think SCS is better, I like their setup service, also cosmic and supernova in my opinion are better, the unicube option is also nice. Overall, I also think shipping and quality is better in SCS. No hate to thecubicle tho.


----------



## Soham Penmatsa (Mar 19, 2022)

Sub1Hour said:


> Which store is better, The Cubicle, or SpeedCubeShop? Which premium service is better? Who has the most innovation? These questions and more answered by the community here at Speedsolving.com! We have heard many opinions about various cube manufacturers, but how do the 2 biggest retailers of cubes in the US stack up? (There are more cube stores out there but this thread is specifically focused on The Cubicle and SCS)


i have to stay on jperms sid, but i also really like the cubicle for the discounts and stuff



Stock_Fish109 said:


> I think SCS is better, I like their setup service, also cosmic and supernova in my opinion are better, the unicube option is also nice. Overall, I also think shipping and quality is better in SCS. No hate to thecubicle tho.


dude your right


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 19, 2022)

Midnight Cubing said:


> i have to stay on jperms sid, but i also really like the cubicle for the discounts and stuff
> 
> 
> dude your right


jperm yes jperm


----------



## qwr (Mar 19, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> I think SCS is better, I like their setup service, also cosmic and supernova in my opinion are better, the unicube option is also nice. Overall, I also think shipping and quality is better in SCS. No hate to thecubicle tho.


have you tried both setups?
I've only ordered cubicle labs stuff when they were adding magnets and cubicle pro shop and both were setup pretty well


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 19, 2022)

qwr said:


> have you tried both setups?
> I've only ordered cubicle labs stuff when they were adding magnets and cubicle pro shop and both were setup pretty well


yes


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 20, 2022)

Not sure how anyone can't fall in love with angstrom or mystic


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 20, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> Not sure how anyone can't fall in love with angstrom or mystic


I like angstrom a lot, but for most puzzles silicone beats it personally. As for mystic it always makes my puzzles really slow after 100 solves or so, so I don't really like it


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 17, 2022)

TC taxes. All I'll say.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 17, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> TC taxes. All I'll say.


The sales tax you pay is the same. It is whatever percentage of the order your state does. I do not know what you are talking about


----------



## qwr (Apr 17, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> The sales tax you pay is the same. It is whatever percentage of the order your state does. I do not know what you are talking about


I was pretty sure SCS had tax at checkout but it's been a while since I checked. Their prices are pretty much identical to TC so it comes down to shipping or stock (or whoever you support)


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 17, 2022)

qwr said:


> I was pretty sure SCS had tax at checkout but it's been a while since I checked. Their prices are pretty much identical to TC so it comes down to shipping or stock (or whoever you support)


...
scs doesnt have taxes for me...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 17, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> ...
> scs doesnt have taxes for me...


Same


----------

